# blade not cutting through?



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a brand new blade and it is not cutting through all the way. I cut a design the last time I cut and I had to end up punching it out by hand. Any ideas what I have done wrong? It was doing the same thing with the blade before it. As in one day worked fine next day bah.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

What cutter? What material?
I would say extend the blade more and/or more force. It could also be a cutting strip issue.


----------



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

The blade is extended more than it ever was. It is sticky flock and the cutter is a GCC cutter. What would the strip look like if it was bad? Do they go bad quickly? I have only been cutting on it a few months. Also adding I have upped the force thinking that was the issue and didn't ehlp.


----------



## dakotasden (Aug 21, 2008)

contact ross at cleancut for a new blade that will last much longer and is very very sharp. remember to reduce your pressure by 30-40 percent before installing the new blade to keep from going thru the material too much and breaking a tip off the blade. Clean Cut Blade


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

If the blade is out too much you could be breaking the tip off. I would check the blade and set it to be just a tiny bit more then the thickness of the material. If the cutting strip is bad it will have cuts down the center of the strip.


----------



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks I already have a clean cut blade I got from Stephanie at synergy17.com I did notice some slices in the strip so I am replacing that. The blade looks good so I am guessing that is what it is. Thanks.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Also remember to pop your blade out frequently to clean off the debris from your material. Sometimes a circle will get stuck on the blade causing it to drag across the material rather than cut.


----------



## drakesis (Apr 3, 2007)

You didn't say what your downforce was....? Maybe it's not enough? Anytime I put in a new roll of material, I always do a test cut and adjust if needed.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I use about 90-120 for downforce w/ clean cut blade. I have my blade extended at the .5 mark same as my regular blade.

I would start with 90 g then move up.. use your vcld screen not great cut. This seems to be more accurate. I do have an offset .125? Not near my computer but its the first set of #s.


----------

